# radeon 9200SE & ati-drivers: can't log out of X

## rizzo

Well there was much joy in Mudville when I finally got DRI working on my new radeon 9200se.  However that joy turned into something wholly other when I went to log out.  Basically my display was frozen at the desktop background (for the curious, it's the red Irken logo from Invader Zim).  I couldn't switch to console at all.  I could still ssh in, but nothing I tried would take the display down.  X wasn't running as far as I could tell.

This is what /var/log/messages say, including the instant I go to log out:

```

Aug 13 23:38:56 linguo gdm(pam_unix)[5961]: session closed for user don

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address d95fc080

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo printing eip:

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo e0a640a1

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo *pde = 00064067

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo *pte = 195fc000

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo Oops: 0000 [#1]

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo PREEMPT DEBUG_PAGEALLOC

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo Modules linked in: fglrx snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_emul snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_ac97_codec snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_pcm snd_page_alloc snd_timer snd_mixer_oss snd soundcore rtc pcspkr ppa usb_storage usbcore lp parport_pc parport 8139too sd_mod scsi_mod

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo CPU:    0

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo EIP:    0060:[<e0a640a1>]    Tainted: P

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo EFLAGS: 00213213   (2.6.7-gentoo-r13)

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo EIP is at firegl_checklock_drm_buffers+0x6e/0xac [fglrx]

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo eax: d95fc080   ebx: 00000063   ecx: d9711f54   edx: da5a0000

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo esi: e0a835a0   edi: 20000001   ebp: da5b4f38   esp: da5a1ee0

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo Process X (pid: 5964, threadinfo=da5a0000 task=da5cfa10)

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo Stack: ddde3d50 da5baaf0 086889f0 d9df4a20 e0a832e0 0000174c e0a832e0 e0a6c186

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo e0a832e0 20000001 da5cfa10 c01135dc ddde3d50 da5baaf0 086889f0 00000001

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo 00000001 086889f0 00000000 e0a832e0 d9711f54 dffb81f4 d96f4e48 e0a5cd8b

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo Call Trace:

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo [<e0a6c186>] firegl_release_helper+0x199/0x6b3 [fglrx]

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo [<c01135dc>] do_page_fault+0x32c/0x50c

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo [<e0a5cd8b>] firegl_release+0x6e/0x16b [fglrx]

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo [<c016c216>] __fput+0x106/0x120

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo [<c016a2d9>] filp_close+0x59/0x90

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo [<c016a40f>] sys_close+0xff/0x220

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo [<c01132b0>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x50c

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo [<c0104b07>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo Code: 39 38 75 07 b8 01 00 00 00 eb 2c 83 c6 14 4b 83 fb ff 75 ea

Aug 13 23:38:57 linguo gdm[5961]: Error reinitilizing server

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:58 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo devfsd[265]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo <3>[fglrx:firegl_umm_init] *ERROR* UMM area already initialized!

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 6304 using kernel context 0

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address d61b0080

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo printing eip:

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo e0a640a1

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo *pde = 00057067

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo *pte = 161b0000

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo Oops: 0000 [#2]

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo PREEMPT DEBUG_PAGEALLOC

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo Modules linked in: fglrx snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_emul snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_ac97_codec snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_pcm snd_page_alloc snd_timer snd_mixer_oss snd soundcore rtc pcspkr ppa usb_storage usbcore lp parport_pc parport 8139too sd_mod scsi_mod

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo CPU:    0

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo EIP:    0060:[<e0a640a1>]    Tainted: P

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo EFLAGS: 00213213   (2.6.7-gentoo-r13)

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo EIP is at firegl_checklock_drm_buffers+0x6e/0xac [fglrx]

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo eax: d61b0080   ebx: 00000063   ecx: d72c9f54   edx: da5a0000

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo esi: e0a835a0   edi: 20000007   ebp: ddeb2f38   esp: da5a1ee0

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo Process X (pid: 6304, threadinfo=da5a0000 task=da5cfa10)

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo Stack: c0179f0d bffff40c da5a1ef0 00000060 e0a832e0 000018a0 e0a832e0 e0a6c186

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo e0a832e0 20000007 00000000 00000000 0000e200 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo 00000000 00000400 00000000 e0a832e0 d72c9f54 dffb81f4 d96f4e48 e0a5cd8b

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo Call Trace:

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo [<c0179f0d>] cp_new_stat64+0xfd/0x120

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo [<e0a6c186>] firegl_release_helper+0x199/0x6b3 [fglrx]

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo [<e0a5cd8b>] firegl_release+0x6e/0x16b [fglrx]

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo [<c016c216>] __fput+0x106/0x120

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo [<c016a2d9>] filp_close+0x59/0x90

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo [<c016a40f>] sys_close+0xff/0x220

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo [<c0104b07>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo Code: 39 38 75 07 b8 01 00 00 00 eb 2c 83 c6 14 4b 83 fb ff 75 ea

Aug 13 23:38:59 linguo gdm[6299]: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0

```

then a lot of that code seems to repeat.  This log was from when I was also using gdm, but the display lockup happens with and without gdm.

The Xorg.0.log has this at the end:

```
(EE) fglrx(0): Failed to initialize UMM driver.

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe098c000 at 0x402a0000

```

Unfortunately that log isn't timestamped so I'm not sure when that error happened, but those are the last 3 lines in the log.

I'm using an XF86Config-4 generated by fglrxconfig, using the fglrx driver, I've tried setting the KernelModuleParm so agplock=0 but that didn't change anything.

Any help would be most ... helpful.

----------

## wyt3dr4g0n

hey riz, If im not mistaken, u said u were usin xorg right? If you'll member in my previous posts to ya I said i was havin probs w/ my 9200 and xorg.. You seem to have replicated it  :Smile: .  I have both XF*-4 and the regular XF86Config files in /etc/X11/  w/out renaming my -4 , it seems to recognize that its there regardless and loads it along w/ the regular config. My guess... sumthins buggy w/ xorg + 9200se... try XFree

----------

## rizzo

Yeah I'm using xorg-x11.  You are having the lockup on exit too?  I must have missed that or glossed over most of that thread.  Going to xfree is not something I want to do.

PS you misspell 'roll' in your sig.

----------

## wyt3dr4g0n

heh, if youll notice, i tend to misspell alot of stuff in my posts too  :Razz: . But no, i was just saying that in my previous posts to ya, I mentioned (somewhat vagely) that i too had xorg and had probs so i made the change to xfree..  If thats not what you wanna do, try bringin back your regular xorg conf file and add the nessicary changes to it thats in the x86config-4 file...  (IE, Modules GLX & DRI, + the nessicary additions in Section DRI) that may do it for ya

----------

## rizzo

Well I just symlink XF86Config-4 to xorg.conf anyway, so that won't really make a difference.

I think I might have noticed something but I'll have to wait to check it out until I get home.

----------

## otto

hi i've you resolved the problem cause i have exactly the same actually... 

thanks

----------

## Wedge_

If you're using the radeon framebuffer driver and the ATI binary driver, you'll often get lockups when exiting X. Try using the vesa driver for the framebuffer instead. Alternatively, if you have a card that's supported by the radeon DRM driver (like the 9200), use that instead of the ATI driver along with the radeon framebuffer driver.

----------

## rizzo

No solution yet.  Yes I can switch to the kernel radeon driver and use xorg-x11 for opengl-update but my FPS goes down to 500 from 800 that I get with ATI.

What is the "framebuffer" driver?

----------

## Wedge_

The framebuffer is what you can use to get a high res text console (and also stuff like bootsplash). There are several different drivers for it under "Device Drivers -> Graphics support" in the kernel config. The ATI binary driver (the "fglrx" driver) seems to conflict with the framebuffer driver for Radeon cards, and this results in lockups and/or screen corruption when you exit X or when you switch to a console and then try to go back to X. The kernel radeon driver doesn't have this problem as far as I know, so that's one way to get around the problem, assuming your card is supported by that driver. For people with newer Radeons that aren't fully supported by the kernel radeon driver, the best option is to use the VESA driver for the framebuffer instead, since it doesn't cause the same problems.

----------

## otto

in fact my graphic card use to run properly, but since i tried to install the last xorg version, i can't use gnome with my user, but gdm is running and i can go on gnome with root and then in my user interface with xnest... it's really strange...

every thing was running wll before the update with my actuel kernel and the fglrx ati driver...

so ...

----------

## bk0

I've said it before and I'll say it again: With the 9200SE you're MUCH better off using the open source DRI instead of the proprietary ati-drivers. I have this card and ati-drivers gave me nothing but problems.

----------

## otto

i have a 9800 pro and i already tried with the non-propritearian driver and the 3d acceleration didn't work

otto

----------

## Wedge_

Yep, that's only an option for older cards. The radeon driver doesn't support 3D accel on 9500 - X800 cards, so the ATI driver is the only choice.

----------

## otto

i am now downgrading to xorg 2.6.7 in fact the ati-drivers does not support xorg 2.6.8 yet

otto

----------

## Jammet

I've got the 9200SE, and every ati-driver version until 3.9.0 would hard-lock the computer or at least X when running anything using ATI's OpenGL.

But when I started using 3.9.0-r1 there was not a single lockup anymore. Not one. 

However, I'm just about to update them to 3.12.0 - and I hope that the lockups do not return. The card works like a bliss otherwise. If you can actually get it to work, that is.

And no logout/session exit problems whatsoever on my side.

----------

